# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  nadmierna potliwość

## mrba

Mam taki bardzo wstydliwy i krepujący problem. Otóż pocę się niesamowicie i nawet częste mycie nie zwalcza tego problemu, nie mówiąc już o antyperspirantach które też nie pomagają(nawet te zakupione w aptece). Nie mogę założyć żadnych ubrań z rękawem, bo zaraz pojawiają się "koła" pod pachami, tak samo jest jak się umyję za 5 min jest to samo. Jestem kobieta i nie ukrywam, że jest to bardzo duży dyskomfort dla mnie. Do jakiego lekarza powinnam się udać i czy to może być objaw jakiejś choroby?

----------


## Mocus

Etiaxil do stososwania pod pachami powinien pomóc - ale to nie jest do codziennego stososwania, tylko na zasadzie kuracji. Są też podobno tabletki na nadmierną potliwość, ale nie stosowałem, więc nie wiem, na ile są skuteczne.

----------


## mrba

no właśnie etiaxil nie pomógł, ale dzieki za odp

----------


## Sabina87

Witam .
Moja koleżanka kiedyś tez miała ten problem kupowała równe rzeczy , które dawały mizerny efekt , poszła do lekarza medycyny  estetycznej i on poprostu powiedział , że taki jej urok polecił jej ostrzykiwanie bodajże botox-em i muszę powiedzieć , że do tej pory ma spokój a był to kilka lat temu .

----------


## jackie

Z tego co wiem ja, zapach potu to bakterie - może warto pod tym względem się zastanowić. Czy brałaś pod uwagę dietę, problemy hormonalne? Od jakiego czasu zauważyłaś ten brak komfortu? Może warto rozważyć wizytę u specjalisty zamiast testować kolejne blokery?

----------


## anna12320

hej :Smile:  a ja Ci polecam kupic BLOKER z Ziaji..antyprespirant..mialam podobny problem..stosuje sie go na noc,nie wolno sie golic w dniu stosowania, bo nie wytrzymasz pieczenia..Pomoze, bo mi pomogl.Uwierz mi na slowo..potem podziekujesz :Smile:

----------


## TomaszK

"Pomoze, bo mi pomogl.Uwierz mi na slowo" Gdzie jest tak napisane? Każdy organizm jest inny i każdy odpowiada inaczej, Tobie pomógł ale innemu może nie pomóc. Albo pomoże albo nie, trzeba szukać dalej.

----------

